# Weak plastic in m&p mag?



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

So I posted a couple days ago about my mags not dripping freely when the slide is locked back. Now what seems to be happening is the part of the slide lock that gets pushed up by the feeder is digging into the plastic of it. Any suggestions? I waiting for S&W to send me a box but I'd love to not have to send the gun in.


----------

